# sushi bar



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Need some help figuring out where I am supposed to be in '
regard to overall food cost with a small 25 seat sushi bar.
We have a few salads and soups, nigiri and sashimi, and about
sixteen rolls...thats it....if anyone out there has an industry norm
food cost for this type of outlet, please chime in....we use upper end
products, the kind of place you find no plastic, all nice china, mostly
from Korin.....My guess for food cost overall, is between 24% and 26%.
Problem is, I think I'm running higher, I use Trueworld Foods out of Miami and
either I am not charging enough or I'm paying to much....all sashimi is 3 or 4 
dollars a piece....high norm, I think, and all rolls range from 12 to 19 dollars,
also high norm. Anyway, I am starting to babble....thanks everyone.....


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Did you figure your actual food cost yet? You can't do much without it.

25% food cost isn't too bad. I'm guessing you have a pretty good prime cost when you figure in labor.

I'd rebid all my purchases. I'd also look for any waste/theft/excessive comps.

Many people will tell you it is better to increase sales then to cut costs. You might find it advantagious to lower your prices a little bit to get better volume.

How is your breakage for china? It can add up with the epensive plates. The busiest sushi place in my neighborhood has all of 5 items of dinnerware (plates etc) and about 7 types of disposable items(chopsticks, napkins etc) in its inventory. This may sound like a lot, but it is actually very small.

How are booze sales, if any?

If all else fails, use more rice.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Tin,
Yeah do have some serious wear and tear with china, especially the
finer stuff and china for serving sake.......its not much more than a 
room though, so everything is piled up in bus tubs and taken to the 
restaurant dishwasher......Have costed things out and yeah most is running
between 19% and 26%, just have a few items that really kill me.....yellowtail,
octopus, etc......have a few that hit $.80 to $.86 per oz.......am taking a look at
the product mix reports today, perhaps I am just sweating it a little to much.
As we are not directly linked to the restaurant the liquor sales are not as good
as they could be......on another note.....pay scales.....I pay $16 per hour and 3% of sales, alcohal included.......would you say thats more than fair????
Thanks again tin.....take it easy.....off to slay the Tarpons today......where
I'm at it happens only one week a year....inlet full of 100 to 160 pounders...already trashed one reel this week.....hands down my favorite time of the year....trouble is, you can never predict exactly when....hooked
4 yesterday, each, in excess of 100 lbs......gotta love it.....wish me luck!!!!!


----------

